# Thermometer - Digital?



## mommycarlson (Nov 30, 2016)

Okay, so after dropping my thermometer in my melted oils yesterday, I considered getting a digital.  There are so many out there at all different prices, does anyone have a favorite?  I've searched the forum and every link I found was expired.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 30, 2016)

Go to Midland Hardware and get the infrared thermometer gun. When I saw folks here recommending them, I was like, "Phhht. What a waste of money! $30! I can get a $5 thermometer at the grocery store."

Worth. Every. Penny. It's fast. It's accurate. It doesn't get messy. It's big enough that it doesn't get lost easily. It can't be mistaken for a meat thermometer and ruined in the oven. (Yes, that happened to me. Dad stuck my cheapo candy thermometers in the roast for 3+ hrs.) You don't have to worry about contamination from lye water to oils, or from soap to lotion.

Also, Midland Hardware has a heat gun for shrink wrapping and Norpro Funnel Pitchers.


----------



## earlene (Nov 30, 2016)

I got mine at Amazon.  This one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CVHIJDK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I am very happy with it.


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you both, appreciate the advice!


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 30, 2016)

I run an IR gun too. Quick.
They are not the most accurate in clear liquids so "shoot" the side of the container for a more consistent and accurate result.

Infra red energy is what is being measured with this device. In a clear liquid the sensor energy passes through.


----------



## BeesKnees (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a digital thermometer but have to say that, in our electronic age, waiting while it inches up bit by bit as it tries to decide the temp is a bit frustrating.  I guess I expected it to be like a scale and to think for a few seconds then end up at a number.  The digital therm. I bought off amazon doesn't do that. Hm, it calls it an "instant read" but that hasn't been my experience.    https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H702B0M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's made me start to wonder about an IR thermometer.  Skip the digital and go for IR.


----------



## Susie (Nov 30, 2016)

IR is the way to go.  I use it for everything.


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 30, 2016)

I have the digital kind too, and they do take some time to read even though they are supposedly instant read.  I also move them constantly as I take the temperature because I find that they "lie" so I keep the liquid moving.  I have been thinking of an IR for a while but after I dropped the whole thermometer in the oil yesterday I decided I was done with them always being messy, covered in something.  Thank you all for the input.


----------



## earlene (Nov 30, 2016)

FYI, I find that I get pretty consistent temperature readings when I first stir the soap batter (or lye solution) before taking the temp.


----------



## freesia792 (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm so delighted to hear you say you are happy with it!!!! I JUST ordered the exact same one about 2 hours ago from Amazon. My order choice was based on a wing and a prayer because I had no idea what to look for, what a good brand would be, etc.


----------

